# Overhwelming That Gun Control Does Not Work



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Those inconvenient facts again.



> *An analysis of thousands of gun control studies claims that just 63 of those studies found connections between more stringent gun control laws violent crime and suicide reductions.
> *
> The non-profit RAND corporation spent two years and $1 million on the analysis, searching for evidence of benefit from gun control policies. RAND's analysis looked to establish connections between gun policies and rates of homicide, suicide, self-defense gun use, hunting, and other categories. The vast majority of those categories went unaffected by legislation, however, according to NPR.
> 
> "Most of the effects that we were looking for evidence on, we didn't find any evidence," Andrew Morral, who lead the analysis.


Studies: Gun Control Has Little Effect | The Daily Caller

https://www.rand.org/research/gun-policy.html


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A quick scan through of the RAND link showed that they found concealed carry laws "may increase" violent crime... yet every study ever done shows otherwise.

I call BS.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> A quick scan through of the RAND link showed that they found concealed carry laws "may increase" violent crime... yet every study ever done shows otherwise.
> 
> I call BS.


Of course we know that CCW reduces crime. Take the evidence for what it supports......gun control does not work.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gun control only works for those that still have guns. Chairman Mao said political power comes from the barrel of a gun.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Gun control only works for those that still have guns. Chairman Mao said political power comes from the barrel of a gun.


]


----------

